# ryobi leaf blower



## RangerMike54 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi , 
My leaf blower will start and idle but when i increase the rpm's it bogs down and eventually dies. I replaced the carb, plug and fuel lines & filter. i tested the compresion it was at 90. I looked at the muffler and there was no way to clean it. Any suggestions please post Thanks Mike


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, what happens if you let it idle, will it continue to run indefinitely? This is important. Compression seems a little low even for a Ryobi - does your compression tester have a shrader valve at the tip of the spark plug boss adapter? If not, the hose acts like part of the combustion chamber and provides a false low reading.

Did you test the primer?
Is the primary fuel line feeding the carb. staying flush with fuel, or does it get bubbles etc.?

As for the exhaust...

A very plugged muffler will usually prevent an engine from running at all, if it does 
usually no more than idle. It's progressive...the less it's restricted, the faster the engine can go as an engine is a pump.

Given the cost of most mufflers, I usually opt to replace them when they're that bad.

However...
If the muffler is truly restricted, you can heat it with a propane torch, or even oxy-acetylene (but with oxy-acet. caution must be used lest you melt it). This will dry out the carbon. Then after it cools enough, you can smack it on the ground/bench on it's flat surfaces, and shake out the shit. Hold the muffler with needle-nose vise grips or such when heating - if you clamp it in a vise the vise will suck too much heat away from your object at hand.


----------



## RangerMike54 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes it will idle forever. but as soon as i rev it up it will lack power and die on me . There is no shrader valve at the end of my tester. This is a new carb i bought off the internet . i hear these carbs made in china are junk. I do see tiny bubbles in the fuel line . is it possible i have the 2 fuel lines reversed. The long line with the fuel filter on the end is connected to the primer bulb. I did switch the 2 lines but i got no suction from the bulb.Sounds like a compression problem this blower is 5 yrs old. Also i removed the muffler and strted it up it idled just fine like b4 and then died on me


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You have the lines routed wrong. Rather than try to explain, I'll defer to a good illustration by one of experts here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=465905&highlight=primer+line+routing

Scroll down about half way down the page. I will add that his illustration depicts different size fittings on the carb., while this isn't always the case. There are two fittings, one is usually nearer to the cover with 4 screws, the other near the cover with 1 or 2 screws. The fuel line from tank (filter line) goes to the cover with the least screws (1 or 2). If you have them reversed, the primer will depress a couple of times perhaps and then stay collapsed from suction.


----------

